# 1 amp in protection 1 wont on!!!



## boohsv (Apr 26, 2010)

Can sum1 plz help...I have a boss amp that was workin fine till one day it just off and went into protection.I have checked all the wires over and over but everything looks fine. I decided to get another amp and the new one wont even turn on,so i hooked up the boss to check but the protection light just comes on. What could be the problem?:sigh:


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Did you just look at the wires or did you actually check your speaker wires and speakers with a meter for short circuits?


----------

